# My New Muzzy..



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just got this earlier in the week... The work begins!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I put together a Lyman Great Plains Rifle a few years back. I'm a bit compulsive so I made it harder than it should have been, but I am more than happy with the completed rifle. I used it the first year after finishing it to kill a nice buck. I haven't shot my TC Encore with a muzzle loader barrel since.


----------

